# Anyone have info on Houston?



## Traveler (Jan 24, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone knows where to go in houston to get fs/medical/dental? Thanks


----------



## shittickit (Jan 24, 2014)

i downtown there is a giant homebum day center shower and laundry available there seems agood place to start


----------



## Traveler (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for the info but I have shower/laundry covered and if that place is where I'm thinking then it's like 10 miles one way to ask where to go for fs.


----------



## Tude (Jan 25, 2014)

You have some places there for health and teeth, well as far as google brings up. Other places to check for teeth are your local collages that have a dental degree - mine does and they do a cleaning for $5 and a couple of x-rays on problem areas for $15, but that's as far as they go (hell they are in training).


----------



## Traveler (Jan 25, 2014)

I was thinking about trying one of the dental schools but I have zero cash so yeah :/


----------



## mumblz (Jan 25, 2014)

Hey, there's a place called the beacon..just ask around everyone knows where its at.. That's like the hub for getting hooked up with svcs and food and other connections. There's a place that specifically provides medical to homeless but I can't remember the name... The locals know all about that stuff just ask the right types on the metro



First post, hey all


----------



## Traveler (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks mumblz and welcome to STP


----------



## Traveler (Apr 10, 2014)

Update stp: Found this place in downtown that does free dental work for homeless/uninsured/unemployed etc.

http://www.freedentalcare.us/li/healthcare-for-the-homeless-houston


----------

